# Ear cleaning?



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Do any of you ever gently clean/wipe out your pups outer ear? Or is this a huge no-no? I know their ears are delicate. Ghost seems to have a little bit of wax buildup. Doesn't seem to bother her though. Thoughts?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Not very often unless there is a reason to. Or if they get a bath.

If she has goop in her ears, try a 50/50 mix of purified water and Organic Apple Cider Vinegar (you can see the "Mother" floating around in it) which has anti-bacterial, anti-fungal and anti-inflammatory properties.

Also, Witch Hazel is good.

Moms


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

lalabug said:


> Do any of you ever gently clean/wipe out your pups outer ear? Or is this a huge no-no? I know their ears are delicate. Ghost seems to have a little bit of wax buildup. Doesn't seem to bother her though. Thoughts?


 Yessum, as a matter of fact some GSDs do get a yeast build up in their ears. The only time Scout had ever bowed up to me was because I was trying to look in his hears to see what was wrong with him. The vet had to muzzle him to wipe the yeast out. The vet told me in December during Ranger's 1st visit he wanted to mess with Ranger's ears and for me to wipe out his ears so that he will get used to it while he is young. I just use disposable wipes and it doesn't bother him.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes. I use a gauze square or soft cotton pad drenched in Zymox's ear cleaning solution. I also sometimes use Wondercide's ear cleaning solution. Both are excellent and don't sting, even if there's an issue going on. Wondercide's smells really good.

I've used vinegar and water solution too on the advice of a shelter vet *but only on healthy ears*. It stings terribly if there's any problems, and once you've caused pain that way, you'll have trouble getting them to let you clean the ears again.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks y'all ❤❤


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

lalabug said:


> Thanks y'all ❤❤


Listen at you! "Y'all"..... A Louzianna Bell talkin native.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I put a hypoallergenic baby wipe (aloe) on my finger and cleanse the outer ear. Then I use a cotton swab to clean the goop out of the creases in the outer ear. My dogs seem to like it. And do not put a cotton swab way down into the ear canal!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Make sure the ear dries out completely. That will cause more problems than it helps. I use wipes specifically made for ear cleaning (cause I'm lazy and stuff).


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Yep, do the Epi Otic wash maybe once a month give or take, and maybe longer if it is winter and then I might just wipe em out, I like the Earth Bath ear wipes. In the summer I usually do a little squirt of rubbing alcohol after they swim to get the water out


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Shooter said:


> Listen at you! "Y'all"..... A Louzianna Bell talkin native.


Wait til she starts talking about lagniappe, makin' groceries and how's ya mamma'n'dem. :grin2:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Magwart said:


> Wait til she starts talking about lagniappe, makin' groceries and how's ya mamma'n'dem. :grin2:


I must say though. I live in Alabama and people here laugh at my accent. You know you're a ******* if... folks in Alabama laugh at your accent.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I lived in Alabama for 10 years, but never acquired a Southern accent.


----------



## Tim n Kona (Jan 15, 2017)

Our vet recommended Dermapet Malacetic Otic Ear Cleaner. It's a liquid you just squirt into their ears then you gently message the base of the ear. I do this outside and let the dog shake it out. Then I use a clean cotton swab to dry the ear. This worked well for my doberman who didn't have her ears cut. Kept them clear as long as we had her.


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

Tim n Kona said:


> Our vet recommended Dermapet Malacetic Otic Ear Cleaner. It's a liquid you just squirt into their ears then you gently message the base of the ear. I do this outside and let the dog shake it out. Then I use a clean cotton swab to dry the ear. This worked well for my doberman who didn't have her ears cut. Kept them clear as long as we had her.


Look at the active ingredients. It has acetic acid which is an antifungal. Our last shepherd had some very expensive ear cleaner like that. Turns out apple cider vinegar is full of acetic acid and much, much cheaper. It seemed to work better for us too. Just mix 50/50 w water.


----------

